# Hazard lights L2850 GST



## JoeO (Mar 20, 2015)

Bought a 89 Kubota L2850 GST the Hazard light not working ,wiring was just hanging around behind the seat either ripped of or cut . Not alive , Fuse is good current on both sides ,Power to hazard unit and power out (flashing) when checked with test light. exposed combo switch doesn't see to be getting power from Hazard unit (head lights work ) wiring Diagram indicates there two moor connectors in-between. has any one else had this problem and know of a problem spot ? otherwise I guess my next step would be to follow the wiring and hope to get lucky . Thanks in advance


----------

